# AWL oder FUP



## s.leuschke (20 November 2008)

Hallo, gibt es eigentlich einen Grund, warum in den meisten Anlagen fast alles in AWL ist ?
In unseren Kursen ist AWL etwas untergegangen, bzw. wurde eigentlich alles im FUP erstellt.


----------



## Full Flavor (20 November 2008)

Man kann in FUP nicht alles Programmieren. Da hat man bei AWL bessere Karten


----------



## Homer79 (20 November 2008)

...obwohl das ebend schade ist, da ich zum Beipiel am liebest im KOP programmiere, da ich es eher selten mache und mir die Befehle nicht immer merken kann...und fürn Onlinestatus gefällt mir FUP oder KOP auch besser.
Aber is halt aus welcher Richtung man kommt, liegt dem einen oder anderen die Sprache halt besser oder schlechter....


----------



## derwestermann (20 November 2008)

Es gibt halt noch einen Haufen Programme, die von alten S5-Spagetthi-Code-Hackern zusammengetippt sind. Solcherlei Verhaltensweisen sind mitunter schwer zu löschen.

Wobei ich mich auch mal geweigert habe etwas in KOP zu Programmieren, obwohl KOP gefordert war. Da ging es um die klassische Geschichte mit Werten und Sprüngen, a la:


```
L 1
U M 1.0
SPB tinn
L 2
U M1.1
SPB tinn
L 3
....etc
 
tinn: T MW 104
```
 
So was schon mal mit mehr als 20 Möglichkeiten in KOP gemacht?
Da kriegt man Pimpernellen.

Na gut, alles wo man mit Pointern arbeiten muß, ist ohne AWL nicht drin.
Obwohl ich mir dann auch wieder Pointer verkneife, wenn ich kann.
Gerne auch mal mit SCL.......wer hat da nach Steinen gebrüllt?


----------



## Homer79 (20 November 2008)

Recht gebe ich Dir, aber für mich find ichs gerade bei Bitverknüpfungen schneller und übersichtlicher, da ich es nicht so oft mache.

Ich versuche aber immer mehr mit awl zu arbeiten...aber das wird noch dauern bis ich es als einzigstes nehme...da muss ich noch sehr viel lernen...


----------



## ron (20 November 2008)

Also ich Programmiere meist eine Mischung aus AWL und FUP, je nachdem was der Übersichtlichkeit zu gute kommt.

Einfache Verknüpfungen, Zusammenfassungen, Bausteinaufrufe soweit übersichtlich in FUP.
Aber sobald es interesant wird und es in AWL übersichlicher bzw. nur dort möglich ist AWL.

Denke man kommt mit allem klar, wichtig ist nur das alles klar komentiert ist und man sauber programmiert, das man schnelle sachen findet und man sich nicht zur suche an 10Stellen gleichzeitig schauen muß um was zu verstehen. Meist versuche ich auch möglichst so zu Programmieren das man in der Querverweisliste alle zuweisungen findet 
Gruß

Ron


----------



## trinitaucher (20 November 2008)

nichts ist besser als ST (SCL)


----------



## HeizDuese (20 November 2008)

Schade, dass die Debugmöglichkeiten bei SCL nicht besser sind.


----------



## MW (20 November 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> nichts ist besser als ST (SCL)



Das wäre ja mal wieder ein guter Einstiegspunkt für eine Grundsatzdiskussion ala  FUP & KOP vs. AWL vs. SCL    




> Also ich Programmiere meist eine Mischung aus AWL und FUP, je nachdem was der Übersichtlichkeit zu gute kommt.
> 
> Einfache Verknüpfungen, Zusammenfassungen, Bausteinaufrufe soweit übersichtlich in FUP.
> Aber sobald es interesant wird und es in AWL übersichlicher bzw. nur dort möglich ist AWL.
> ...


*ACK*  (wobei ich SCL auch immer öfter benutze)


----------



## Full Flavor (21 November 2008)

Ich hab mich mittlerweile so daran gewöhnt in AWL zu programmieren, das ich nur noch so programmiere. Eine Mischung von KOP und AWL naja für mich ist das nichts.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 November 2008)

Full Flavor schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mittlerweile so daran gewöhnt in AWL zu programmieren, das ich nur noch so programmiere. Eine Mischung von KOP und AWL naja für mich ist das nichts.


*ACK*

ja, irgendwann wird das Malen einfach nur lästig ...

Ich stehe weiterhin zu meinem Wort: in der Sekunde, in der es möglich wird, bei Siemens ein KOP-Netzwerk auszuschneiden und bei Allen Bradley einzufügen (oder umgekehrt) wechsle ich von AWL zu KOP (wahlweise FUP).

Nur fürchte ich, wird zuvor ST/SCL portierbar werden


----------



## maxi (21 November 2008)

Ich mache immer mehr in FUP.
An sich habe ich immer voll in AWL programmiert.
Doch für einfache Aufgaben, bei denen später ein wenig ausgebildeter Kunde oder ein Instandhalter an der Anlage etwas finden und ändern muss, ist FUP die bessere Wahl.

Zusätzlich schreibe ich ausser in die Komentarliste in das Fup noch Komentare (In AWL)
Damit es wirklich auch der letzte versteht was in den Baustein, bzw. Netzwerk passiert oder wo er etwas ändern kann wie Zeiten, Werte etc.(Datenbaustein, VAT usw.) 

Für eine strickt einfache Automatisierung ist FUP schon ok.
Für Regeltechnik oder komplexere Aufgaben ist es ein Humbug.

An sich sollte man von jeden Prohgrammierer verlangen können das er AWL komplett beherrscht. Nur wer AWL kann, der kann auch FUP. Umgekehrt aber nicht.

Ich habe es schon öfters geschrieben, aber um Siemensteuerungen ab 300 in den Step grundsprachen zu programmieren sollte man erst einmal zumindest den Ablauf und die Startegie von Assembler kennen.
Alles andere soll besser bei der Logo oder bei der 200er bleiben (Persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Boxy (21 November 2008)

KOP und FuP lassen sich ja ohne Probleme in AWL umschalten.
Nur da wird die lesbarkeit sehr beeinträchtigt *ROFL*
Gute AWL Programmiere programmieren so, das man meist in KOP oder FUP umschalten kann ... (Nop's ... sind Thema)

Viele Dinge welche man in FB's (FC's) abhandelt, können halt weder mit FUP noch KOP dargestellt werden (Indiziert, Schleifen usw.).
Daher kommt AWL meist immer zum Einsatz. 

Die Lesbarkeit, welche Vorzuge man hat kommt halt meist daher aus welcher Sparte man kommt. Ein Betriebselektriker liest KOP lieber, da es dem Stromlaufplan (bzw Schütztehnik) ähnelt. Der Elektroniker bevorzugt meist FUP, da es der Digitaltechnik (Logikplan) ähnelt ....


----------



## peter(R) (23 November 2008)

"Bitgeklimper" in FUP, 
tiefergehende Dinge ( Springen, Rechnen uä. ) in AWL

So scheint es mir am übersichtlichsten ( ist mir auch schon von Kunden bestätigt worden.
 Nichts schlimmeres als Bitverarbeitung in AWL ( am Besten in der 5. Klammerebene )

peter(R)


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> ...Nichts schlimmeres als Bitverarbeitung in AWL ( am Besten in der 5. Klammerebene )
> ...


na, musst ja in AWL nicht so schreiben, als ob es von KOP/FUP übersetzt wäre. Bei mir wird zwar Bitgeklimper in AWL gemacht, aber ohne Klammern. Zwischenergebnisse kommen in schön lesbare Temp-Variablen zwischengeparkt (Stichwort sprechende Symbole). Und dann liest sich AWL-Bitgeklimper so schön wie ein Grimm-Märchen.


----------



## nade (30 November 2008)

Langsam mangels Gebrauch am Einrosten, aber neben der hier mal nicht in ZErfleischen geratenden Disskusion, denke ab Analogwertverarbeitung, Rechnen, usw wird AWL einfacher. Bitgeschupse denk ich läßt sich wiederrum besser in FUP machen.
In KOP arbeite ich nur bei VPS. Also Schaltschrank fest die Bauteile ihrer Funktion in der Steuerung zuweisen.
In der Ausbildung noch die Prüfung auf ner A020 in AWL gemacht, dann mal zwichendurch Logo/Theben TS,.. und wie der Kleinsteuerungskram so heißt in FUP mit Linienenmalen, Meisterprüfung auf S7 in FUP, ohne Linien selber Malen.
Leider ohne Kenntnisse über Global und Instanz DB. Nachdem diese mal kennen gelernt, würde ich eben die Programme auch anderst errichten.....
Sag einfach mal dazu das FUP,AWL, ST/SCL, KOP Anwendungsabhängig und dazu von dem Gewohnten abhängig ist.
Die einen haben nur Anlagen die in FUP Programiert werden mußten, weil wohl für die Instandhalter "besser", die brechen sich auch einen ab die Analogwertverarbeitung in ein FUP Netzwerk zu bekommen........ Also jedem das seine, und mir das Meiste.


----------

